# Somebody help me please?! ExFx for sure.



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay, I know I'm an extrovert and I know I'm a feeler. I am by no means a boring person, but I have Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and Generalised Anxiety Disorder, so I'm definitely a perfectionist and I like everything neat and clean and organized. But I'm not exactly a logical person, my heart guides the majority of my decisions. And I'm artistic, too! I sing, act, and dance, and my ultimate dream is to be an actress on Broadway! I'm always confused about who I am and I feel like I need a personality type to show me where I fit and who I'm like and so that I can prove to myself that I'm not just all over the place, if that makes sense? I'm just scared of being an ESFJ because they don't seem too interesting to me. I am a little scattered though, if that helps in typing me. I think I'm rambling now. I love The Office (US) and I can see a lot of myself in Michael, Andy, and Erin if that helps too! Thanks! roud:


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

Although I just read that Rachel Berry is an ESFJ so now I'm not as worried about that because I love Rachel Berry. Another thing that might help to type me is that filling out one of those huge forms isn't something I'd want to spend my time doing, and it wouldn't even be worth it because I wouldn't get my answer for quite a while, most likely.


----------



## Nevermind_me (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you regularly lose things and are you often late? If other people are late does it annoy you?


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

Nevermind_me said:


> Do you regularly lose things and are you often late? If other people are late does it annoy you?


I lose things a lot. I'm pretty punctual and other people being late doesn't annoy me too much, unless they're over an hour late and I didn't get a heads up!


----------



## Nevermind_me (Aug 5, 2012)

In my head that pushes you towards P, we need J people to tell us where things are!  The J people I know are usually pretty irritated by un-punctuality. How do you cope with getting lost?


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmm. I'd call someone to go get me, but I wouldn't even be able to tell them where I am because I'm that terrible with directions.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

ENFP is a good possibility. You could check into the type and let us know how it's like you or not like you. But in general ENFPs tend to be full of creative ideas, love performing, aren't the most punctual or rigid about others being so, and tend to lose track of things because their minds are always on other things.


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

Hm, that's a definite possibility. That sounds _a lot _like me! I was leaning towards ENFP when I first started getting into Myers-Briggs too. roud: I'm still open to everyone's interpretation, though!


----------



## Nevermind_me (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you speak in pictures and metaphors? Do you take what someone tells you and relate it to a picture?


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

I definitely use a lot of metaphors, yes! And yes, I do that as well. Especially when I'm reading, I need to make sure I have a corresponding visual image in my head to really understand what's going on. And if it helps with anything, sometimes it's hard for me to put what I'm thinking into words because I think more in feelings and abstract concepts.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

So far people have been typing you based on complete stereotypes. Please fill out one of the questionnaires in the stickies and post it here for the experienced to analyze ^_^


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

Spades said:


> So far people have been typing you based on complete stereotypes. Please fill out one of the questionnaires in the stickies and post it here for the experienced to analyze ^_^


Oh, alright! :kitteh: I just don't know how good I'll do... I always second guess my answers.


----------



## Nevermind_me (Aug 5, 2012)

@Spades, sorry oh wise one, just trying to help, I'm sure you'll do a much better job with all your experience 
@katzulli, good luck, I'll let the grown ups take over from here ;o)


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Nevermind_me said:


> @_Spades_, sorry oh wise one, just trying to help, I'm sure you'll do a much better job with all your experience


Sorry, I didn't mean to come off rude! It's just that it's best to type based off the cognitive functions, and when the typee has given us a large amount of information to work with =)


----------



## Nevermind_me (Aug 5, 2012)

I take back my cheeky comment in light of your response @Spades ;o)


----------

